# I've got a secret.



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Margaret Lake is a nom de plume of someone that we all know here on KindleBoards. Can you guess who? I'll give you a hint: It's not me.


*Ariana's Pride*

​
By Margaret Lake
​


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*C'mon Jeff...you can whisper it to me. I won't tell anyone, honest *


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I promised not to tell but she's so excited, my bet is that she'll spill the beans soon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mwahahahahahaha.  I know too.  And it's not me.

Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Oh shoot...I forget who but I remember reading that someone here was in the process of writing a book. Darn it, I can't remember who it was *


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Oh shoot...I forget who but I remember reading that someone here was in the process of writing a book. Darn it, I can't remember who it was *


Leslie said she was writing a book, and I think she said she just completed it. This doesn't look like her kind of thing, though. I don't see Hugh anywhere on the cover.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I was going to guess Leslie as well.  
deb


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Leslie said she was writing a book, and I think she said she just completed it. This doesn't look like her kind of thing, though. I don't see Hugh anywhere on the cover.


I am writing a novella and it is finished. I spent the entire day yesterday doing a line by line edit. However, I am not Margaret Lake so this is *another* KindleBoards author.

Believe me, when mine comes out, I'll let you know!

L

Oh, PS, mine won't have Hugh on the cover.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Is it Sailor?

L


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh, goodness.  Is this going to be another Easter Egg hunt?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Maybe if we knew a little bit about the book it might be easier to figure out..
deb


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Is it Sailor?


Sailor's nom de plume would be more nautical than Lake; I think she's still writing a shoot-em-up western. 

I'll give you another hint from our new author's new web site:

THE WARS OF THE ROSES​
The Wars of the Roses were a series of civil wars between supporters of the rival houses of Lancaster (red rose) and York (white rose) for the throne of England. Both houses were descended directly from Edward III. The wars are generally accepted to have been fought periodically between 1455 and 1487, although there were related conflicts both before and after this time period. The war effectively ended on August 22, 1485 with the victory of the Lancastrian Henry Tudor (Henry VII) over Yorkist Richard Plantagenet (Richard III) on Bosworth Field. The Tudors ruled England and Wales for 116 years.










A BRIEF HISTORY OF THE HOUSES OF LANCASTER AND YORK​
The House of York descended in the paternal line from Edmund of Langley, 1st Duke of York, the fourth surviving son of Edward III. The maternal line descended from Lionel, Duke of Clarence, Edward III's second surviving son. Based on this lineage, the Yorkists claimed the English throne.
The House of Lancaster descended from John of Gaunt, Edward III's third surviving son. John married Blanche of Lancaster, who brought him great estates and immense wealth. He was first named Earl of Lancaster, and later elevated to Duke of Lancaster and Duke of Aquitaine. The Lancasters claimed the throne as John was the third son, while Edmund was the fourth son. Although Lionel was the second son, his line was discounted by the Lancastrians as being of maternal descent. 
Richard II was the son of Edward, the Black Prince, Edward III's eldest son. As the heir presumptive, Richard became the heir apparent, when his father died before ascending the throne. Richard became king in 1377 at the age of ten. His chief adviser was his uncle, John of Gaunt. 
In 1387, the Lords Appellant took over the government until 1389 when Richard regained control. Richard appears to have bided his time until 1397 when he took his revenge by exiling or executing the Lords Appellant. Among those Richard exiled was Henry of Bolingbroke, John of Gaunt's legitimate son by Blanche of Lancaster. Upon John's death in 1399, Richard confiscated his estates, disinheriting Henry of Bolingbroke.
The ascension of the Lancastrians began several months later in June, 1399, when Henry returned to England with a small force, ostensibly to regain his estates. His force rapidly grew in numbers until he was able to take the throne during Richard's absence in Ireland. Richard was forced to surrender to Henry, now Henry IV, and was imprisoned in the Tower of London. Finally, Richard was transferred to Pontefract Castle where he died or was murdered. It is interesting to note that at the time Richard was imprisoned there, the warden of Pontefract was Thomas Swynford. Thomas was the son of Catherine Swynford with her first husband, and the stepbrother of Henry of Bolingbroke. 
Henry's son, Henry V, is best known for his defeat of the French at the Battle of Agincourt on October 25, 1415, where English and Welsh longbowmen reigned supreme. Henry married Catherine of Valois, daughter of Charles VI of France. Charles was prone to periods of mental illness, which he presumably passed to his daughter, and she in turn, passed to her son, Henry VI. 
Following the death of Henry V, his widow, Catherine, had a long term affair with Owen Tudor, a Welsh courtier. It is possible they were secretly married, and were the paternal grandparents of Henry VII. 
Henry VI was an infant when his father died in 1422, and England and France were both governed by protectors. Due to the efforts of Joan of Arc, Henry lost all of France that his father had gained. With the news of the loss of Bordeaux in August 1453, Henry had a mental breakdown, completely losing touch with his surroundings. This breakdown lasted for more than a year, during which time, his son, Edward, was born. Even the birth of an heir failed to rouse Henry. 
The Duke of York, Richard Plantagenet, also a descendant of Edward III, became protector of the realm. It was agreed that he would become king upon Henry's death. However, within a few weeks of this agreement being reached in 1460, Richard died in battle. His sons Edward (Edward IV) and Richard (Richard III) eventually ascended to the throne. 
Henry Tudor dared to claim the throne of England through his mother, Margaret Beaufort, a granddaughter of John of Gaunt, Duke of Lancaster, and his mistress, Catherine Swynford. Although the children born to John and Catherine before their marriage in 1396 were legitimized by papal bull, they were denied the right of succession. Using this tenuous connection as the basis for his invasion of England, Henry won the throne through right of conquest, and solidified his claim by marrying the daughter of Edward IV, Elizabeth of York.

Recommended reading:
Catherine by Anya Seton - This book was my first introduction to the story of John of Gaunt and Catherine Swynford.

Wheel of Fortune by Susan Howatch - Ms. Howatch is my favorite author. She fictionalizes historical figures and events by placing them in a very different setting from the actual occurrences. This book is the story of Edward III through Henry V, set in Wales, with the manor house of Oxmoon representing England.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well. . . if it makes anyone feel better. . . .I just googled: ariana's pride margaret lake.

The very first response is the 'so what are you reading' thread here at Kindleboards. 

<heading there to look for clues>

Ann


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well. . . if it makes anyone feel better. . . .I just googled: ariana's pride margaret lake.
> 
> The very first response is this thread.
> 
> Ann


LOL I hit the 4/8/09 post on what are you reading now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Forster said:


> LOL I hit the 4/8/09 post on what are you reading now.


yeah. . .hit post too soon. . .I corrected my post. . . .oops. 

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Susan Howatch is Gertie's favorite author, but Gertie hasn't mentioned anything about writing a book. Could she have kept it that big a secret?

L


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> yeah. . .hit post too soon. . .I corrected my post. . . .oops.
> 
> Ann


The Google crawlers are doing their job.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well. . . if it makes anyone feel better. . . .I just googled: ariana's pride margaret lake.
> 
> The very first response is this thread.
> 
> Ann


Our Margaret Lake just released the Kindle and Mobipocket versions a few minutes before I posted this so it will take a day or two before the book appears.

Here's the description:

ARIANA'S PRIDE is an historical romance set during the Wars of the Roses. The story commences shortly after the decisive Battle of Barnet where Richard Neville, Earl of Warwick, was killed, and Edward IV (House of York) has just taken his throne back from the mad king, Henry VI (House of Lancaster).

Ariana Devoe is the willful and arrogant daughter of Earl William. What happens when she finds that she has lost her home and family? Will she lose her heart, too, as she struggles to reach the elderly Baron to whom her father has promised her? Or will she throw away her chance to avenge her father's death and regain her titles and estates to be with the dashing Jeremy?

Jeremy Gowen has lived most of his life in the Earl's stables, but does not intend to end his days there. Aided by the stablemaster, once a soldier in the King's service, Jeremy secretly learns horsemanship and sword fighting. After the attack on her father's castle, Jeremy finds Lady Ariana, lost and alone. He promises to take her to the Baron, but as their journey progresses, he is no longer willing to turn the woman he loves over to another man. Jeremy holds the secret which could make Ariana his, but he wants her to love him for his own sake.

Edited to fix my editor's typo. That's a clue.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh, fine, hit us with that "I know something you don't know, neener neener neener" thing why don't you.  Sheesh.

pphhhbbbbbttttttt


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Oh, fine, hit us with that "I know something you don't know, neener neener neener" thing why don't you. Sheesh.
> 
> pphhhbbbbbttttttt


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Come on.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

A Himalayan (?) cat is a hint??

OK, I checked on the publisher, but that just goes back to Jeff.  

Any more hints?


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> A Himalayan (?) cat is a hint??
> 
> OK, I checked on the publisher, but that just goes back to Jeff.
> 
> Any more hints?


Ain't a hint, I'm asking him to let the poor thing out of the bag, lol.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Susan Howatch is Gertie's favorite author, but Gertie hasn't mentioned anything about writing a book. Could she have kept it that big a secret?
> 
> L


Oooh, yeah, that's right. Maybe it is me? Nah, I can't ever keep a secret.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Somebody besides Leslie let it slip awhile back that they were writing a book and for the life of me I cannot remember who it was!  Come on Jeff!  Another clue?


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I came in here to guess Leslie too, but she has already debunked that. 

My guesses, just for the heck of it: VegasAsian or Xia (actually, come to think of it, haven't seen X around lately - hope she's okay).


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Oooh, Oooh, I know, I know, I know, I know
.
.
.
It's not me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

There was someone else on the boards asking the indie authors for their advice.  Can't for the life of me think who it was.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Now is when that separate author thread would be handy.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

I have lots of secrets too...but I'm not telling!

Okay, it's me, I fooled everyone by using Lake instead of Ocean!

NO! Joking, it isn't me!

Sailor


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Somebody besides Leslie let it slip awhile back that they were writing a book and for the life of me I cannot remember who it was! Come on Jeff! Another clue?


I'm waiting for instructions from our newest resident author.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

sailor said:


> I have lots of secrets too...but I'm not telling!


We'll have to figure out some other tease when you're ready to publish your book, Sailor. I sort of let that cat out of the bag when Leslie guessed it was you.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I thought it was going to be Sailor too. 

Melissa


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow. The book's already up.

​
I think I've been authorized to offer a signed paperback to the first person who guesses and free Kindle versions to the next five. If not, I'll pay for it with a gift card.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I just bought it. . . .do I get a prize for being the first one to do that? 

Ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I just bought it. . . .do I get a prize for being the first one to do that?
> 
> Ann


I suggested to Mike when somebody wanted a signed copy, that he do bookplates like Diana Gabaldon does.

Jeff, do you think Margaret Lake would do that for Ann? First purchase has to count for something.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I just bought it. . . .do I get a prize for being the first one to do that?
> 
> Ann


Other than a book that I think you'll enjoy written by somebody that you really like - No. You should have guessed.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I suggested to Mike when somebody wanted a signed copy, that he do bookplates like Diana Gabaldon does.
> 
> Jeff, do you think Margaret Lake would do that for Ann? First purchase has to count for something.


Yes, Gertie, I'm sure she would. She's much nicer than I am.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Yes, Gertie, I'm sure she would. She's much nicer than I am.


Hey, what am I waiting for. This is right up my alley and the price is right.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Hey, what am I waiting for. This is right up my alley and the price is right.


Dang. I was so busy playing around that I ended up buying the 3rd copy.

We need some more guesses so I can give some more hints.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K.  Question:  What level is she:  Dr. Suess, Shakespeare, what?

Ann


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> O.K. Question: What level is she: Dr. Suess, Shakespeare, what?


She's one of the top posters.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Neversleepsawink? maybe she would have time to write. I'm off to download the sample!

Melissa


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

ANGELA!


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm not very good at guessing games  so I bought the book.
Tessa


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I just dl'd it. Looks like a good read, and I love supporting the resident authors!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

tessa said:


> I'm not very good at guessing games so I bought the book.
> Tessa


Margaret Lake thanks you, Tessa.

We have a winner of the paperback. At least one person has guessed the KindleBoards name of Margaret Lake.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Margaret Lake thanks you, Tessa.
> 
> We have a winner of the paperback...


Wait, didn't Ann buy hers first?

(And I just bought it too... the description sounds like a winner.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I just bought it.    

It's a bargain!  $0.99 and sounds great,


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Did somebody guess right?  If not, my guess is Kathy

Ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Did somebody guess right? If not, my guess is Kathy
> 
> Ann


Yes, but Jeff didn't say who.

I'm out of guesses. Maybe Jan? Mike writes, so maybe she decided to get into the game, too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jan's not a top poster. . . .if by that he meant Shakespeare level.

Ann


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I think meljackson is right, I'll bet Neversleepsawink wrote it!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Wait, didn't Ann buy hers first?


Sorry. I meant that we had a correct guess. I fixed my post.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Jan's not a top poster. . . .if by that he meant Shakespeare level.
> 
> Ann


But if she's a NEW author.... I think he meant top poster as in somebody who hasn't been here long but still posts a lot.

Like me.

(But I'm not an author.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Didn't Betsy say she knows who it is?  And she's definitely a top poster.  So, Betsy, what were you really doing on that beach in San Diego?  Writing on your new mini?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

meljackson said:


> Neversleepsawink? maybe she would have time to write. I'm off to download the sample!
> 
> Melissa


Nope it isn't me...I have no idea who it is. My dream is to write a book someday...but it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K.  I'm going with Anju. . . . .ANGELA

Ann


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I am gonna guess Linda


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Nope it isn't me...I have no idea who it is. My dream is to write a book someday...but it hasn't happened yet.


Then it has to be Angela.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Then that leaves Angela.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

MAGreen said:


> Then that leaves Angela.


Okay I'm joining the crowd...must be Angela


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And she's not even on line right now. . . . . . .

Ann


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I'll say Angela also.

Tessa


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I am not good at guessing I just bought the book.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And she's not even on line right now. . . . . . .
> 
> Ann


Margaret Lake is on line and is posting in this thread to throw everybody off.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Come on Jeff - I'm going to buy the book if I'm not the winner!  99 cent books always get me, and this one really looks pretty good.  I'll buy the kindle version anyway, don't bother with DTB any more.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah, I'm going to go ahead and buy it too. Can't beat the price and I want to support the author. Whoever she may be...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Melissa.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Then it is Ann in Arlington


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Come on Jeff - I'm going to buy the book if I'm not the winner! 99 cent books always get me, and this one really looks pretty good. I'll buy the kindle version anyway, don't bother with DTB any more.


We already have a winner for the paperback.

Margaret Lake has more posts than Ann but fewer than Angela.

And you know, Dona. Read the thread again.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

drenee??


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Melissa.


Not me! I wish I could write.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Gertie!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie!!!!!!!!


Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to go through and read all the posts...someone guessed right, there must be hints in here somewhere.
 I bought the book, it sounds great.  I didn't really read historical romances before Gertie turned me onto Outlander, but now I'm a fan!  (Blatant plug for our Book Klubs.)

And Gertie, if it's me, I must have sleepwritten it...  I AM working on a quilting book, but I don't think any of you will want to read it.

Betsy


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

was it Gertie ?

Tessa


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If it's Gertie. . . .Leslie wins because she was the first one to mention her. . .


(And, for the record. . . .I am NEVER playing poker with her. . . . . .)

Ann


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Has to be Gertie then.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

We have four right guesses...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Okay, Maggie/Gertie. I'm done here. Come out, come out, wherever you are.

Leslie wins the paperback.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats Leslie!!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Okay, Maggie/Gertie. I'm done here. Come out, come out, wherever you are.
> 
> Leslie wins the paperback.


Oh my God!!! I am so excited....

Gertie, you've been writing a book and keeping it secret? I can't believe it! How exciting!

L


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Congrats to the winners and CONGRATS Gertie!!!

Melissa


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

P.S. You did a great job throwing me off for sure!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And..  . . .when's the book club start. . . . 

Ann


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats to Gertie too   I'm very jealous


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Just had to reread the thread for clues we missed.  Jeff, you gave us a big hint there with the "nice" comment directed at Gertie...  can't believe we missed that.

Congrats Gertie!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Turns out Gertie is a Really Good Liar!  LOL.

Nope. . . . . never playing poker with her. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am thrilled to have the paperback and will put it in a place of honor on my shelf. I also just bought the book (Kindle edition) to read and also to share with my friend Louise who is on my account. Everyone here knows I love historical fiction. Yipee!!

Meanwhile, Gertie....congratulations! How exciting! I can't believe you kept this a secret from all of us!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Y'all missed the blatant Freudian slip when Gertie had "Jamie" in the book's description in one place instead of "Jeremy." LOL!  I think Jeff fixed it now though.

Betsy


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I am thrilled to have the paperback and will put it in a place of honor on my shelf. I also just bought the book (Kindle edition) to read and also to share with my friend Louise who is on my account. Everyone here knows I love historical fiction. Yipee!!
> 
> Meanwhile, Gertie....congratulations! How exciting! I can't believe you kept this a secret from all of us!
> 
> L


You seem to have great luck with winning signed books....can your have some of that luck rub off on me? LOL!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> You seem to have great luck with winning signed books....can your have some of that luck rub off on me? LOL!


In the past 6 weeks I have allegedly won 3 signed books and I have yet to have any of them appear in my hands. Granted, I only won the third one about an hour ago. I won't start dissing Jeff or Gertie for a month or so.  

PS, just so I don't sound too greedy -- one of the books I won was not from this site. The author is mailing it from England, so it may take awhile to reach me.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Leslie said:


> In the past 6 weeks I have allegedly won 3 signed books and I have yet to have any of them appear in my hands. Granted, I only won the third one about an hour ago. I won't start dissing Jeff or Gertie for a month or so.


Wow....I can't even win a bookmark....LOL!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

How very exciting!  Congratulations, Gertie!!  Did anyone know you were writing? I had no clue and I read just about every post.  I"m looking forward to reading another book by an author I have "met" on Kindleboards - I haven't been disappointed yet and from the description, I think I will be happy again!  I wish you much success.

Chris


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Congrats Gertie this is so exciting.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I was going to tell you that it was NOT me.
But now you know that.
Just sayin......

I bought it too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh, Jeff, was it me all along?  I can't believe it.  I'm so surprised!!!

Sorry I took so long to get back here.  My Internet started freezing up.  

Thanks for all the compliments and good wishes, everyone.  Leslie, I'm really pleased that you guessed it was me.  You picked up the good clue.  

I'll post this now in case I get frozen out again.  I'll get back to you all in a minute.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Jeff:

I got a secret too. My book Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher?
will be reduced and offered on Kindle for $ .99. I'm just waiting for the price reduction cycle on Amazon.com. I mention this here, because you life this little Indie bible and also Ann of Arlington (above) noted that there were questions for Indie authors, which is mostly covered in this little book.



Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

GOod thing it's already been guessed because I never get those things right. I did buy it, though, and if there's a chance to buy signed print copies, count me in.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

edwpat said:


> Jeff:
> 
> I got a secret too. My book Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher?
> will be reduced and offered on Kindle for $ .99. I'm just waiting for the price reduction cycle on Amazon.com. I mention this here, because you life this little Indie bible and also Ann of Arlington (above) noted that there were questions for Indie authors, which is mostly covered in this little book.
> ...


I just bought it, maybe someday I will try to write my own book


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Thanks for all the compliments and good wishes, everyone. Leslie, I'm really pleased that you guessed it was me. You picked up the good clue.


Well, it was like a neon light since I like Susan Howatch, too!

Congrats on the book. How long have you been writing it?

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

To the Kindleboarder with the best, best, best avatar here, I thank you, and I'm sure you'll join us all in sharing your work with the world. BUT, has the price changed while I was blabbing around on the boards. It was at $1.60 last time I looked?

I better go check.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Oh, Jeff, was it me all along? I can't believe it. I'm so surprised!!!


Another missing smiley... a coy one with fluttering eyelashes!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

edwpat said:


> To the Kindleboarder with the best, best, best avatar here, I thank you, and I'm sure you'll join us all in sharing your work with the world. BUT, has the price changed while I was blabbing around on the boards. It was at $1.60 last time I looked?
> 
> I better go check.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


I'm not sure, I just bought it with a one click....I'm sure it's worth a lot more


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

edwpat said:


> To the Kindleboarder with the best, best, best avatar here,


Seconded!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The other day at work, I had all my colleagues gathered around the computer to see that avatar. All the ooohs and aaaahs.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

YEA Gertie!  I am going to read it tomorrow!!!!  How terrific is this!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

edwpat said:


> The other day at work, I had all my colleagues gathered around the computer to see that avatar. All the ooohs and aaaahs.
> 
> Ed Patterson


You guys are so sweet..... *blushes* Thank you!!!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh Gertie, this is going to be an excellent book. I can already tell! Thank you for writing this 

Melissa


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Forster said:


> Come on.


*Love this Forster!

Congrats Gertie and also congrats to Leslie *


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I saw that Jamie reference and thought how interesting that was, Jeremy/Jamie!

Can't do a book Klub until we finish Outlander! Just hope Gertie doesn't make so much money on her book she forgets all about us kindlers! *She*'s gonna have the No. 1 book tomorrow when the word gets out!

Wonderful for you too Leslie!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I bought the book, it sounds great. I didn't really read historical romances before Gertie turned me onto Outlander, but now I'm a fan! (Blatant plug for our Book Klubs.)


I'm not DG, but I have aspirations. 



Leslie said:


> I am thrilled to have the paperback and will put it in a place of honor on my shelf. I also just bought the book (Kindle edition) to read and also to share with my friend Louise who is on my account. Everyone here knows I love historical fiction. Yipee!!


I hope the inside looks as good as the outside. 



> Meanwhile, Gertie....congratulations! How exciting! I can't believe you kept this a secret from all of us!
> 
> L


I've been sweating bullets for the last month or so. It was so hard to stay quiet.



Ann in Arlington said:


> Turns out Gertie is a Really Good Liar! LOL.
> 
> Nope. . . . . never playing poker with her. . . . .
> 
> Ann


It's a good thing I can hide behind my computer. I have the world's worst poker face.

Looks like KB is slow again tonight, or it might be my internet. I'll sign off for now, but I'll get back to the winners before the end of the night.

In the meantime, feel free to ask questions.

Thanks again to all of you have already purchased Ariana's Pride. Happy reading.


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Congrats Gertie! I bought it and will read in between weekly readings for Outlander. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Looking forward to reading it Gertie  *


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Just made the purchase.  Congrats Gertie


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Congrats Gertie. I just bought it. Nice starting ranking - at 1,400. Must be getting a rush of readers. Excellent. If you need anything from me, just drop me an email [email protected]

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Congrats Gertie! I bought it and will read in between weekly readings for Outlander. Can't wait!!!!


You'll appreciate this. On the Amazon posting, I typed Jamie instead of Jeremy. Can't get that big red-headed Scot off my mind. 



Leslie said:


> Well, it was like a neon light since I like Susan Howatch, too!
> 
> Congrats on the book. How long have you been writing it?
> 
> L


The first draft took me three months, and then another three months of redrafting and editing. It went surprisingly fast. Of course, then I had it proofed.



Anju No. 469 said:


> I saw that Jamie reference and thought how interesting that was, Jeremy/Jamie!


That's why I named him Jeremy. It was the closest I could get to Jamie. And I admit that shamelessly.



> Can't do a book Klub until we finish Outlander! Just hope Gertie doesn't make so much money on her book she forgets all about us kindlers! *She*'s gonna have the No. 1 book tomorrow when the word gets out!


Oooh, the pressure is on. But don't worry. The Outlander Klub will always come first with me.



Susan in VA said:


> Another missing smiley... a coy one with fluttering eyelashes!


Yeah, I was looking for that one. How's this?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

edwpat said:


> Congrats Gertie. I just bought it. Nice starting ranking - at 1,400. Must be getting a rush of readers. Excellent. If you need anything from me, just drop me an email [email protected]
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Thanks, Ed, I haven't had time to go check.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Yeah, I was looking for that one. How's this?


Perfect!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Congratulations, Gertie! You always have such great Book Klub comments, so I am really looking forward to reading your book!

N


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The four correct guessers (after Leslie) are:

Susan in VA
Ann in Arlington
MA Green
Tessa

If you already bought the book, I'll send you a signed bookplate.  Send me a PM and let me know.  

Kindleboarders are the best!!!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I just found this thread an hour or so ago and I am on chapter 2.  Up past my bedtime.
This is a riveting fascinating tale.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> The four correct guessers (after Leslie) are:
> 
> Susan in VA
> Ann in Arlington
> ...


Congrats everyone  *green with envy*


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Gertie, congratulations!  I just bought the book -- love that time period.  Can't wait to read it!!!!


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Congrats Gertie...I just bought your book.  It will be my next read!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Dori said:


> I just found this thread an hour or so ago and I am on chapter 2. Up past my bedtime.
> This is a riveting fascinating tale.


Dori, that means a lot to me. I'm so glad you are enjoying it.



Tippy said:


> Gertie, congratulations! I just bought the book -- love that time period. Can't wait to read it!!!!


That whole time from Edward III to Richard III is fascinating.



Cowgirl said:


> Congrats Gertie...I just bought your book. It will be my next read!


Hi, Cowgirl. Haven't seen you around in a while. Hope you like Ariana as much as you liked Joan Maycott.


----------



## purdueav8r (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow, Gertie!  That is so unbelievably awesome.  Huge Congratulations to you.  I've bought the book & it looks like it's right up my alley.  My dilemma of what to read next is solved!  Good luck & I hope you do become the next Diana Gabaldon.  Then we can all say "We knew her when..."


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Gertie...You remembered I loved Joan!!!  I have been out of town for a few weeks and finally back and trying to catch up on everything here.  Can't wait to start your book.


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

Already up to #768 and climbing! Congrats, Gertie!!!

I've downloaded, and it's "on deck" for my next read!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

r0b0d0c said:


> Already up to #768 and climbing! Congrats, Gertie!!!
> 
> I've downloaded, and it's "on deck" for my next read!


Can't believe I've jumped from 1400 to 768 in just a couple of hours. I'm sure it's all down to my KB friends.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Congratulations Gertie! This is not my usual kind of read, but how could I pass up on this one? Just bought it, it will be my next.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Congratulations Gertie!! I bought your book and am looking forward to reading it.

I also had fun reading through this thread tonight and was laughing my head off that people thought it was me!!  

I did a bit of writing in college, but nothing anyone would find interesting other than my family since they were the subject matter for the most part. Way to go Gertie!!


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

what would happen if we all bought the book again would it move up more?

Tessa


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

tessa said:


> what would happen if we all bought the book again would it move up more?
> 
> Tessa


I'm at 679 this morning. Boy, you guys must have been busy all night. 

I don't think you can buy it again unless you have another K to dl'd it to. But thanks for the offer.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Angela said:


> I also had fun reading through this thread tonight and was laughing my head off that people thought it was me!!


The funny thing is, you weren't even on line when all this was going on. That was so much fun.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well Gertie,
Congratulations.  Does this mean that Jeff will have to edit his own books now?
Oh my!
As noted last night, I too bought the book.  How could I not?
And I will read it as soon as I finish with Boyd's The Ark.
You folks add extraordinary flavor to this forum.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

This book should become a movie.  I keep seeing the movie as I read.  I have never even thought of a movie as I was reading before.  I stayed up way too late and am on chapter 6 I think.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Gertie really got me with being on line, first thought was Betsy then Gertie - but didn't read Gertie's post that closely!

After walk and breakfast that is definitely my next read!  WOOT WOOT WOOT

Also excited that mods got to get in on this!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I started to read the book last night. I have not read that much yet. I love what I have read so far. I have one question will this be a series or is it a stand alone book?


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> You'll appreciate this. On the Amazon posting, I typed Jamie instead of Jeremy. Can't get that big red-headed Scot off my mind.


Now I have to read the book to see if they look alike.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Congratulations on the book, Gertie!







Very exciting.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I just bought it - this is right up my alley! Congrats Gertie!!!
I remember reading another story about Catherine & John of Gaunt when I was in high school, and I think it was quite likely ...



Jeff said:


> Recommended reading:
> Catherine by Anya Seton - This book was my first introduction to the story of John of Gaunt and Catherine Swynford.


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Congrats on the book Gertie. That is so exciting. I can't wait to get started on it. You will be next up as soon as I finish Barracuda.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

meljackson said:


> drenee??


OMG!!! You are my new favorite person. I laughed so hard when I read that. Thank you, thank you for thinking it's me. But it's not. I do a lot of writing, but I only write what other people say. 
deb

Gertie, HUGE congratulations on writing a book everyone already loves, and two, for being able to be so quiet about it. I downloaded it this morning and I plan to starting it when I take a lunch break. 
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

It's up to 749...how exciting.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

^^^^where do you look that up?

Ann


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> ^^^^where do you look that up?
> 
> Ann


Go to the book as if you were going to buy it scroll down, on the left side where it give the name, the size of the book, etc., it will give the "ranking" - I finally figured that out!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Yep, that's where I found it.  I will be refreshing it all day so I can keep an eye on it.  I'm so excited for Gertie.  I want to tell someone, but no one will appreciate it except you guys, and you already know.
deb


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I know what you mean lol. I went to bed smiling and happy for Gertie and I barely know her! 

I am loving this book so far. 

Melissa


----------



## traceyreads (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats Gertie!!  I bought it, looks great. Will start it at the gym later today.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations Gertie!

I am so impressed with anyone who can actually write an entire book!
(I can't seem to even get Thank-you notes written!) 

off to one-click! 
Theresa


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

btw, Jeff,
maybe you should change the first post and make it a link?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm ranked at 677 right now. This is unbelievable.










These are happy tears.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Well Gertie,
> Congratulations. Does this mean that Jeff will have to edit his own books now?
> Oh my!


I love Jeff's books. I hope he doesn't take my editing privileges away from me.  Reading GFAS now, and I've already read some parts twice.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Dori said:


> This book should become a movie. I keep seeing the movie as I read. I have never even thought of a movie as I was reading before. I stayed up way too late and am on chapter 6 I think.


Wow, Dori. I'm glad you like Ariana so much. I was thinking Hallmark Channel myself. 

BTW, there are some R-rated passages. Feel free to skip them if you like. When Jeff read it, he skipped the clothes parts. And here I thought I was rivaling Versace with my descriptions.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anne said:


> I started to read the book last night. I have not read that much yet. I love what I have read so far. I have one question will this be a series or is it a stand alone book?


The next book will have two of the minor characters brought forward as the H&H. Since I intend to use their scene as the prologue for the next book, I think they can be read alone.


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

I bought it this morning, congrats on the book!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Now I have to read the book to see if they look alike.


Yeah, not telling. You know how bad I am. You'll have to read.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

drenee said:


> Yep, that's where I found it. I will be refreshing it all day so I can keep an eye on it. I'm so excited for Gertie. I want to tell someone, but no one will appreciate it except you guys, and you already know.
> deb


After today, Ariana's Pride will be available on mobipocket.com (have to correct that little Jamie/Jeremy error). For non-kindlers (poor souls), mobipocket reader can be downloaded free and then the book can be read on your computer. Same price.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Mom of 4 said:


> Congratulations Gertie!
> 
> I am so impressed with anyone who can actually write an entire book!
> (I can't seem to even get Thank-you notes written!)
> ...


Thank you notes are much harder.


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

Congrats Gertie! Your recommendation of Outlander got me back into historical fiction, so I just grabbed your book and can't wait to read!

Nemo


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

#470!!!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

drenee said:


> #470!!!!!


WooHoo!!!


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Yeah, not telling. You know how bad I am. You'll have to read.


Well, since we were unable to get a life-size Jamie doll, are you planning a life-size Jeremy doll?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

What's the betting on the relative rankings of Gertie's book and Josh's book at midnight tonight?

Somebody ought to start a poll....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Josh is up to 109. . .

Ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

tlshaw *Padded Cell 511* said:


> Well, since we were unable to get a life-size Jamie doll, are you planning a life-size Jeremy doll?


I've got my life-sized Han Solo right here. Now that I think about it, he may have been the subconscious inspiration for Jeremy's looks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Josh is up to 109. . .
> 
> Ann


I guess I've been so busy with Ariana, I missed this one. Bad Gertie. Where is the thread?

P.S.: Found it and bought it. Good going, Josh.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I guess I've been so busy with Ariana, I missed this one. Bad Gertie. Where is the thread?
> 
> P.S.: Found it and bought it. Good going, Josh.
> 
> Got yours this morning Gertie, just checked and you're at 392!! Now I'll go look for Josh's thread.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I guess I've been so busy with Ariana, I missed this one. Bad Gertie. Where is the thread?
> 
> P.S.: Found it and bought it. Good going, Josh.


Gertie - send in your Amazon receipt you can still get a $5 GC


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Gertie - send in your Amazon receipt you can still get a $5 GC


Thanks, Dona. I figured they would all be gone by now. Just sent it in.

Gertie.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

We can still get the GC?  Cool!  I sent mine when I got the book, an hour ago, but figured I was too late.  Now I can sit back and wait for Josh to send the moolah!  YAY!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The first 200 get a $5 GC. . . .you won't know if you're one of that group unless you send in the receipt and see!

Ann


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The first 200 get a $5 GC. . . .you won't know if you're one of that group unless you send in the receipt and see!
> 
> Ann


I was shocked I got a $20 GC.....I'm usually the last person to win things. Josh sent the GC within 20mins.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

First 10 got $20. . . .don't rub it in. . .it's rude.   



Ann
(pretty sure I was the 11th person. . . .)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I sent in my receipt this afternoon.  I bought it this morning and thought maybe I had missed it, so I didn't try.  If I get one, great.  If not, it's been fun to be a part of this and watch it climb all day.
deb


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> First 10 got $20. . . .don't rub it in. . .it's rude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry....I'm just in shock. I think it helps having Verizon Fios...  LOL!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> Sorry....I'm just in shock. I think it helps having Verizon Fios...  LOL!


*I have FIOS...it's my brain that needs recharging 

You know Never...can't stop staring at your avatar each time I come upon it...lol.*


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Never - it was the fact that you had THREE windows open - I was prepared, but not quite that prepared!  I still got a fiver, and like someone said a good book and another 4.01 for another book


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Actually it was my Avatar...she put everyone is a trance...so I could buy his book quicker   Okay, maybe not.  LOL!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Now the question is...who is going to be the first one out of the gate to write a review?

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I started a new thread for discussion. I'd love it if y'all join me there as you start reading ... or just to say Hi!.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7620.msg155782.html#msg155782


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Now the question is...who is going to be the first one out of the gate to write a review?
> 
> L


I don't know, Dori seems to be reading really fast.  You guys need to catch up.

Leslie, I started a new thread.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7620.msg155782.html#msg155782


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I saw the new thread. Do you want me to merge these two and give it the new title? 

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I saw the new thread. Do you want me to merge these two and give it the new title?
> 
> L


If we merge the two, it might get confusing since it's such a long thread. It's okay to let this one just drop down on its own.


----------

